# Free licenses for disabled folks



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

From ODNR... New way to get free fishing and hunting licenses IF you qualify. Info is below. If you have questions, there is contact info at the end of the article.




An updated Free License Application is available to future applicants directly at this link: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/DNR 9032-B.pdf or by visiting www.wildohio.com, clicking wildlife publications, and Free License Application. The free license is intended for certain mobility impaired persons and/or people who are residents of an institution, disabled veterans, and former POWs. Applicants may not hunt or fish without possessing the required licenses and permits. The DOW will mail the free hunting and/or fishing licenses (letter permit) within 10 days of having received a completed application. Questions may be directed to Korey Brown at 1-800-WILDLIFE (945-3543) or 614-265-7022.


----------



## Chulbs09 (Apr 4, 2021)

_how do I get my free fishing license _


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Check the ODNR website.

You do realize this is a 13 1/2 yr old thread, right? Just checking...


----------

